# Sex-Hacker entschuldigt sich bei Lady GaGa



## Mandalorianer (8 Dez. 2010)

*Soll ein Brief ihn vor einer Strafe bewahren?
Sex-Hacker entschuldigt sich bei Lady GaGa*​

Mit diesen Konsequenzen hat der 18-jährige Hacker Deniz A. wohl nicht gerechnet: Zusammen mit seinem 23-jährigen Kumpel hatte er die Computer der Stars, wie Lady GaGa (24), Justin Timberlake (29) und Kesha (23), gehackt und unter anderem Sex-Bilder und unveröffentlichte Musik-Titel der Künstler im Internet zum Kauf angeboten. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Duisburg ermittelt zurzeit gegen ihn und sorgt bei dem Spion wohl für ordentlich Muffensausen.

Denn erst jetzt entdeckt der 18-Jährige sein schlechtes Gewissen und schrieb einen Entschuldigungsbrief an Lady GaGa: „Liebe Lady GaGa, ich schäme mich sehr für das, was ich getan habe. Ich habe wirklich nicht über die Konsequenzen nachgedacht.“ Ob ihn diese späte Reue jedoch vor einer harten Strafe bewahren kann? Im Interview mit Bild klagte er: „Mir tut die Sache unglaublich leid. Ich sehe ein, dass mein Ehrgeiz ein großer Fehler war. Ich werde mich bei allen entschuldigen, denen ich durch mein Hacken Probleme bereitet habe.“

Auch der Anwalt des Jungen meint: „Mein Mandant hat sich gefühlt, wie in einem Spielfilm. Es ist fast unglaublich, dass ein solcher Junge sich in die Accounts von Weltstars einhacken kann. Er weiß, dass er Fehler gemacht hat.“ Im Moment trägt die Staatsanwaltschaft noch Ergebnisse zusammen und ist zuversichtlich die Ermittlungen gegen die beiden Hacker bald abschließen zu können, denn die Akte umfasse schon zwei dicke Bände. Welche Strafe dann auf die Kriminellen wartet, wird sich dann also bald zeigen. 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (13 Dez. 2010)

Von Sicherheit scheinen die Stars keine Ahnung zu haben


----------

